# Propane burner reccomendation



## Brian N.E Ohio (May 11, 2002)

I would like to move my canning outdoors this year. I have an All American 930 30 quart pressure canner and my question today is how much heat will I need to boil this canner at up to 15 pounds pressure at temperatures down to 30 degrees fahrenheit? 
My choices seem to be either 30,000 or 60,000 btu's (Camp Chef). Some people think that 60,000 btu burners might not be adjustable to do any simmering and 30,000 btu burners might not make enough heat for the high temperature canning work. What do you think would work best for me. I wanted to hear from people who do actually do this I before I spend my precious funds on something not best suited to my needs.

Thank you
Brian


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

So I have been thinking about getting a propane burner for summer canning, but haven't looked into it yet. 

I would think the ability to go low would be key. 

We have a gas grill with a side burner, 13,000 btu's. Was too hot for my All American 915 (much smaller than yours). Luckily I was just canning stock and for the last 15 minutes I turned the burner off and on to keep the temperature steady! And it was 45 degrees out. 

Look forward to seeing what people have.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

look at fish cookers. some come with pans that can be useful. mine has an adjustment for flame. they seem to me to be built strong enough to support large canners. ive wondered about large canners on the camp chef stoves.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

People have talked about canning on their Coleman type camp stoves. We use one all the time camping and it has so little control I can't imagine being able to get the temp right after the canner has come up to pressure. Of course ours is a cheaper one, the top of the line models may have better controls. 

Like the idea of a fish cooker.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I bourght a Hurrican Stove last year and love it, the flame is adjustable.


----------



## Brian N.E Ohio (May 11, 2002)

I received this email from Camp Chef today. I asked them the same question as I asked here. Sounds like a cover your backside reply but I thought I would post it here anyway.

"Brian,
Unfortunately we do not recommend our stoves for pressure canning. There are too many risk factors to using our propane stoves with a pressure canner. 
Sorry for any inconvenience.
Thank you."

I will try to obtain a reason from them but I doubt any good reason will come.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

GO to Harbor Freight and search propane stoves. They have two nice ones. I have the 80.00 ones. With the mini oven, Been canning on them for several years. Ya only 15,000 to can. Just don't can on windy days


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Brian N.E Ohio said:


> I received this email from Camp Chef today. I asked them the same question as I asked here. Sounds like a cover your backside reply but I thought I would post it here anyway.
> 
> "Brian,
> Unfortunately we do not recommend our stoves for pressure canning. There are too many risk factors to using our propane stoves with a pressure canner.
> ...


Sounds like the glass flat top stove manufacturers. And the canners that come in boxes with warning not to use on flat top stoves. Since I hated my stove I canned on it anyway, no problems at all!


----------



## Brian N.E Ohio (May 11, 2002)

The second email:

[FONT=&quot]"Brian,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It has nothing to do with the stability or integrity of the stove itself. The manufactures of pressure canners do not recommend using a stove with a BTU output higher than 12,000 BTU/hr. All of our stoves have a BTU output between 30,000 and 60,000 BTU/hr depending on the stove. Because pressure canners heat up so quickly, using them on one of our stoves can cause the canner to burst causing damage or injury. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If you have additional questions please let us know.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Thank you" 
[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]So I sent an email to All American. We shall see what their input is on the subject.
[/FONT]


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I have pressure canned on my regular gas kitchen stove and it worked well. I picked up a used gas kitchen stove off CL for $20. When I set up my outdoor kitchen it will be for the canning.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

You don't need a lot of BTU's for canning. Once the unit is up to pressure it takes very little preasure to keep it that way.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Sharon at simplycanning.com uses her volcano grill with her All American. I don't have the grill, but it's on my wish list. See pictures and some videos at http://www.simplycanning.com/volcano-stove-grill.html


----------

